# Anyone "upgrade" from Epson 6010 to 5030?



## jimmyk36 (Sep 29, 2012)

Has anyone upgraded from Epson 6010 to 5030? Big Difference? Worth upgrading?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What's the difference between the two? What does the 5030 have that the 6010 doesn't?


----------

